# amule webinterface

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi leute, 

nach einigem hin und her hab ich es nun entlich hingekriegt das mein Webinterface für Amule läuft. Naja mehr oder weniger, nun wend ich den command "amuleweb" starte zeigt er mir .

```
 amuleweb

This is amuleweb 2.1.3

Creating client...

Succeeded! Connection established to aMule 2.1.3

--------------------------------------

|          aMule Web Server          |

--------------------------------------

Use 'Help' for command list

Web Server: Started

aMuleweb$

WSThread: Thread started

WSThread: created Socket listening on :4722

```

sieht auch ganz schön brav aus,

aber wen ich versuch zuzugreifen  und mich einlogg,  zeigt er mir im login bereich genau die erste seite  wärent dem in der console des "amuleweb" vollgendes passiert :

```
WCThread: Started a new WCThread

No session opened - will request login

Session created - requesting login

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: got read error. closing socket and terminating thread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-shared.php

Session ok, not logged in

Session is not logged and request have no password

Processing request [redirected]: login.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-shared.php

Session ok, not logged in

Session is not logged and request have no password

Processing request [redirected]: login.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-shared.php

Session ok, not logged in

Checking password

Password bad

Processing request [redirected]: login.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, not logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-shared.php

Session ok, not logged in

Checking password

Password ok

Processing request [redirected]: index.html

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: top.html

Session ok, logged in

Processing request [redirected]: top.html

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: amuleweb-main-dload.php

Session ok, logged in

Processing request [redirected]: amuleweb-main-dload.php

Processing request [original]: footer.php

Session ok, logged in

Processing request [redirected]: footer.php

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Processing request [original]: stats.php

Session ok, logged in

Processing request [redirected]: stats.php

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

Session ok, logged in

WCThread: exited [WebSocket closed]

WCThread: Started a new WCThread

Session ok, logged in

00:10:32: Error: can't open file '/usr/local/share/amule/webserver/php-default/red.gif' (error 2: No such file or directory)

CFileImage: failed to open /usr/local/share/amule/webserver/php-default/red.gif

Segmentation fault

```

somit ist der Prozess auch schon beendet und ich komm auf keine weitere Seite mehr, biss ich den Prozess wider starte was wider zum selben Resultat führt.

Was kann das  sein ??

Ich habe das webinterface nach der Anleitung von http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/HowTo_get_aMule_web_interface-de erstellt, und versteh nicht was ich da für ein Fehler gemacht hab.

kennt sich jemand in dem bereich aus ??

________

Zusatzfrage, 

gibt es ne Möglichkeit amule als init.d script zu starten ? und dann mit der grafischen Darstellung einfach nur drauf zu zugreifen ?

Plus dauerhaft ein amuleweb der http anfragen entgegen nimmt ?

Sowas wär absolut optimal, dan müste die grafische Darstellung nicht immer laufen , der Prozess im Hintergrund würde nicht stören, wäre nicht vom X server abhängig und ein externer zugrif aus dem Internet via http wäre immer möglich.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir da weiter hälfen könnt 

Grüsse 

Blackburns_gentoo

----------

## Max Steel

aalso soweit ich weiß gitb es eine amuled in /etc/init.d wenn man amule mit dem entsprechenden Use-Flag baut, nennt sich auch amuled,

miot mehr kann ich aber leider nicht dienen, da ich das noch nicht zum laufen gebracht habe.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> aalso soweit ich weiß gitb es eine amuled in /etc/init.d wenn man amule mit dem entsprechenden Use-Flag baut, nennt sich auch amuled,
> 
> miot mehr kann ich aber leider nicht dienen, da ich das noch nicht zum laufen gebracht habe.

 

jo  aber wen ich den amule auch grafisch öffnen können bzw auch für Browser  die ek2k links benutzen,  nun aber wen der deamon läuft .. kan ich kein grafischen Amule öffnen  -> da bereits eine andere instanz des  amule lauft .. -> ich will ja keinen neuen öffnen, sonderen  lediglich auf den bestehenden  amuled  verbinden.

giebt es eine solche möglichkeit ?

Gruüsse 

black

----------

## gimpel

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   aalso soweit ich weiß gitb es eine amuled in /etc/init.d wenn man amule mit dem entsprechenden Use-Flag baut, nennt sich auch amuled,
> 
> miot mehr kann ich aber leider nicht dienen, da ich das noch nicht zum laufen gebracht habe. 
> 
> jo  aber wen ich den amule auch grafisch öffnen können bzw auch für Browser  die ek2k links benutzen,  nun aber wen der deamon läuft .. kan ich kein grafischen Amule öffnen  -> da bereits eine andere instanz des  amule lauft .. -> ich will ja keinen neuen öffnen, sonderen  lediglich auf den bestehenden  amuled  verbinden.
> ...

 

Dazu ist ja amulegui da.

----------

## musv

Ich hatte damit mal vor ca. 1 Jahr etwas rumgespielt. So wie ich das damals verstanden hab, kannst du nur eins von beiden nutzen.

Amule mit GTK2-Gui läuft standalone. Damit kannst du nicht auf einen eventuellen Daemon zugreifen. 

Amuled läuft - wie der Name schon sagt - als Daemon. Der Zugriff erfolgt über das Webinterface. Brauchbar ist das Ganze, wenn du den Amule auf dem Router bzw. auf einen Server ohne Monitor laufen läßt. 

Beides gleichzeitig geht nach meiner Erfahrung nicht.

----------

## gimpel

 *musv wrote:*   

> Ich hatte damit mal vor ca. 1 Jahr etwas rumgespielt. So wie ich das damals verstanden hab, kannst du nur eins von beiden nutzen.
> 
> Amule mit GTK2-Gui läuft standalone. Damit kannst du nicht auf einen eventuellen Daemon zugreifen. 
> 
> Amuled läuft - wie der Name schon sagt - als Daemon. Der Zugriff erfolgt über das Webinterface. Brauchbar ist das Ganze, wenn du den Amule auf dem Router bzw. auf einen Server ohne Monitor laufen läßt. 
> ...

 

Um dieses Rätsel aufzuklären:

* amule = Standalone

* amuled = Der daemon

* amulegui = Die GUI, mit welcher man zum daemon connecten kann.

* amuleweb = webinterface, funktioniert mit daemon oder dem standalone

oder: amuled + amulegui = amule

oder:

```
tom@sirius ~ $ amule<TAB><TAB>

amule     amulecmd  amuled    amulegui  amuleweb

^^^^                 ^^^^^     ^^^^^^       ^^
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

OT

mldonkey hat ein sehr nettes webinterface. Ne gui ist auch dabei und man kann noch ettliche nachinstallieren, auch für die Windows-Nutzer.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Um dieses Rätsel aufzuklären:
> 
> * amule = Standalone
> ...

 

Nice ! und wie komm ich an amulegui ?? 

Ich hab  lediglich amulecmd, amule, amuled umd amule web

PS: noch ne frage, wie kann ich via iptables  auf meinem router  die ip 192.168.0.4 (amule rechner)  von intern port 4711 auf extern port 80 umleiten ? (um auch zb von der firma auf das web interface zuzugreifen, die keinen anderen Port als 80 duldet.

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Max Steel

Ich würde vermuten wenn du amule mit dem remote Use-Flag installierst.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also das mit dem webinterface  funktioniert Theoretisch nun, allerdings wie beschrieben am anfang  schmirtt mir mein amuleweb prozess sofort ab wen ich mit einem webbrowser mich einlogg.

Beim einlogen wirt die erste Seite im Loginbereich angezeigt  und in diem moment is der Prozess weg und  jede weitere seite "kann nicht angezeigt werden"

Was kann das sein ??  emule hat diese instabilität nicht  auch MLdonkey nicht..

Warum bei amule ?    -> Giebts noch andere  webinterfaces für aMule ??

2te Frage,^^

Ich Arbeite bei einer Firma die den Inetzugang über einen Proxy ermöglicht. daher muste ich das webinterface auf port 80 leiten..  nun frag ich mach aber warum der proxy die webseite immernoch blockiert. Kann ja kaum möglich sein das die genau solche stichwörter  filtern wie auf dem Webinterface vorkommen.

-> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich am Proxy liegt, aber lokal oder von einem Client dern icht hinter einem Proxy liegt  komm ich ohne probleme  auf das Webinterface .. auch wen ich mich nicht einlogen kan ohne das mir wider  amuleweb abschmiert.. -.-

Grüsse

Black[/quote]

----------

